
How Nasa makes those incredible high-res images of Earth - ukdm
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-02/07/how-nasa-makes-earth-hi-res
======
tokenadult
Same interesting article as previously submitted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3559527>

(from the Wired Science wired.com domain, hence no trip of HN's duplicate
detector).

~~~
llambda
That would be useful, except that there's not a single comment on the link you
posted. Also, it looks like you submitted it. I'm not trying to imply anything
here, but nonetheless, it seems like you have a stake in pointing out this is
a duplicate in that you made the previous submission.

I would really like to see these kinds of comments stop. They don't further
discussion and coming from the people who champion better discussion, it seems
like an odd pattern of behavior.

So in the spirit of seeing this change, I'd like to say that these photographs
are absolutely phenomenal. I'm currently using them as my background. Given
their extremely high resolution I can imagine there being a number of creative
uses for them as well. For instance, it would be really interesting to
experiment with printing these out on large posters.

~~~
rickdale
I agree. It can be frustrating to see a story you submitted do well when your
submission didn't merit any points, but life goes on. If there is no
discussion there is no reason to point out the previous post.

